
Digital Music - earthproject
Can anyone suggest alternative options of Artists generating profits from Music created at the expense of manipulative, greedy Record Labels taking a large chunk of earnings? A new system Digitally without the need of Record Labels?
======
steanne
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DistroKid](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DistroKid)

